# It's all good...



## Hogwildz (Jan 9, 2015)

25 outside and snowing, 65 inside, and I am good with that. Hell even 60 feels good to walk into when its 0 outside. This space heater does an awesome job of heating this whole space.
It may not be 75 or 80, but I don't have frozen snotcicles hanging from my nose either.
9 years in, I am happy and content with what I have, what I have learned, enjoy experimenting and fine tuning my skills, and am understanding and accepting of the pluses and minuses that comes with wood burning.
Opec can drop the price of oil all they want in an attempt to keep us hooked on their black gold. But I for one use it very sparingly, and love my long grain fiberous gold.
Now on that note, as typical of me every year, I am ready for Spring, but until it arrives, I have plenty of heat stacked on the back porch.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 9, 2015)

Right on......this time of year, I personally don't find a lot to look forward to, just dealing with the weather, sicknesses, the bills, the more money that I have to pay for "affordable" health care thanks to the IDIOTS in office, but one thing that I most certainly DO look forward to is coming home and feeding the fire, just sitting back on the chair and enjoying the spoils of what I busted ass for earlier this year and last etc. It is SO EASY to nod off while watching TV while sitting by the stove! So many times I am reminded of the scene from "Fast times at Ridgemont High" where the one guy is watching ' Leave it to Beaver" on tv, gets distracted as his buddy calls him asking him to bring his wallet to him at the restaurant, looks at the TV when he hangs up and says "what happened?" lol.....I can be watching a hockey game or football game and I know the score, wake up and it's a completely different score! "WHAT HAPPENED???"  

Sometimes the simple pleasures in life are the best and what keep us going....burn on brothers, burn on


----------



## Sons924 (Jan 9, 2015)

It's all good times two. This year my wife has been running the monti during the day so going home to a warm house is a huge plus!! Happy and safe 2015 everyone


----------



## bholler (Jan 9, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Now on that note, as typical of me every year, I am ready for Spring


Me to hog this week has not been a fun one to be out doing chimney work and my stove is barely keeping up.  I am hoping to get a second one for next year but still happy i just need to heat the second floor with oil for now


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 9, 2015)

bholler said:


> Me to hog this week has not been a fun one to be out doing chimney work and my stove is barely keeping up.  I am hoping to get a second one for next year but still happy i just need to heat the second floor with oil for now


I don't miss roofing. Same cold, shitty, long days. Stay warm out there.


----------



## bholler (Jan 9, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> I don't miss roofing. Same cold, shitty, long days. Stay warm out there.


Yeah the cold usually doesnt bother me much but this week was fing cold.  Today i spent 30 mins tryig to get a little chunk of ice out of the hose so i could mix thermix it was a pita.  But with out the cold id be out of a job lol


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 9, 2015)

bholler said:


> Yeah the cold usually doesnt bother me much but this week was fing cold


I used to bundle up so much, that I could barely move.
Double long john tops & bottoms, 2 t shirts, 2 pairs of socks, and what I called a monkey suite, that one pc carhart type insulated stay puff marshmellow man onsey, with the zipper to try and pee out of, after I snaked my junk through 2 openings of long johns, and opening of underwear and the zipper of the monkey suite. Not an easy feet once that frigid air hit Mr. Happy, and made him not so happy, turning him into Mr. Turtlehead.
The only savior, was if we were doing a torch down roof. Spent more time heating my feet and the rest of me with the torch, than actually putting roof down. Do you get any kind of residue heat from up the stack while you're working on the liner's etc? Cupping your hands over the flue opening trying to feel warmth?


----------



## bholler (Jan 9, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Do you get any kinf of residue heat from up the stack while you're working on the liner's etc? Cupping your hands over the flue opening trying to feel warmth?


yeah if there is a furnace running it is a nice hand warmer.  And yeah taking a piss is an ordeal with all the layers lol.


----------



## Jags (Jan 9, 2015)

The mental picture I currently have roaming in my noggin is gonna require bucket loads of beer to erase.
Thanks for that, Hogz.  I am already blaming my morning headache on you.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah I am gonna have to dry clean my brain with scotch now. 

I was just thankful for the brief respite today in the thirties. Given that at 9 this morning 18 tons of gravel was plopped across the end of the driveway. It is spread. Whiskey time.


----------



## A M (Jan 9, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> 25 outside and snowing, 65 inside, and I am good with that. Hell even 60 feels good to walk into when its 0 outside. This space heater does an awesome job of heating this whole space.
> It may not be 75 or 80, but I don't have frozen snotcicles hanging from my nose either.
> 9 years in, I am happy and content with what I have, what I have learned, enjoy experimenting and fine tuning my skills, and am understanding and accepting of the pluses and minuses that comes with wood burning.
> Opec can drop the price of oil all they want in an attempt to keep us hooked on their black gold. But I for one use it very sparingly, and love my long grain fiberous gold.
> Now on that note, as typical of me every year, I am ready for Spring, but until it arrives, I have plenty of heat stacked on the back porch.



  Well stated, Hog ... I enjoy hearing your sincere gratitude for precisely what warmth you have. I for one am grateful for my not-the-most-fancy-or-most-expensive high efficiency stove, but when I go outside and it is 23 outside; OK, no snow on the ground, but I already know from the forecast that it will be "6" degrees tonight ... and when I walk back into the Living Room ... well, the difference in temperature is day and night.

  I finally got a "wood moisture meter" and can now gauge my wood's moisture. I just bought two rics of "oak" yesterday and it is burning very nicely.

  I know it is NOT in the 70s here as I still have to wear a sweater even with the stove going, however, compared to how horrible LAST WINTER was for me in my house, I am surviving winter here where I am, A-OK!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey, I kept it as PG as I could. You KNOW I could have been more detailed, but it ain't gonna get any purdier.
You all knew exactly what I was talkin bout! And if ya didn't, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 9, 2015)

A M said:


> Well stated, Hog ... I enjoy hearing your sincere gratitude for precisely what warmth you have. I for one am grateful for my not-the-most-fancy-or-most-expensive high efficiency stove, but when I go outside and it is 23 outside; OK, no snow on the ground, but I already know from the forecast that it will be "6" degrees tonight ... and when I walk back into the Living Room ... well, the difference in temperature is day and night.
> 
> I finally got a "wood moisture meter" and can now gauge my wood's moisture. I just bought two rics of "oak" yesterday and it is burning very nicely.
> 
> I know it is NOT in the 70s here as I still have to wear a sweater even with the stove going, however, compared to how horrible LAST WINTER was for me in my house, I am surviving winter here where I am, A-OK!


That's what it is all about. I cannot say that I am baskin in tropical delight, but just feels so damn good feeling that warm air, house, couch and everything else when I come in from the cold. My forced air furnace just don't heat everything, just the air. That goes cold as quick as the furnace turns off it seems, although that is stretching it a bit.
I even like the smell of the burnt wood when that little puff excapes cause I am too lazy to open the door slowly to adjust the load. I like the heat, i like the smell, i like feeling like I'm in my own cabin somewhere in the Swiss Alps. A guy can dream, but can also get the feel, and get kinda close to all that.


----------



## NJ_Burner08002 (Jan 9, 2015)

Nothing like being dependent on yourself for heat.      Chop wood. Burn wood.    Warm body.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 9, 2015)

This sounds like one of those fireside chats we designed the Inglenook for. So, see ya over there Turtleman.


----------



## Dix (Jan 9, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Hey, I kept it as PG as I could. You KNOW I could have been more detailed, but it ain't gonna get any purdier.
> You all knew exactly what I was talkin bout! And if ya didn't, consider yourself lucky!




Hogz, some of us are well aware of how much more detailed you could have been 

I too was glad for a break in temps today. Running solo for a few days, working both stoves in those temps was quite the treat.

Glad I brought the pine in to help take down a huge coal bed


----------



## A M (Jan 9, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> That's what it is all about. I cannot say that I am baskin in tropical delight, but just feels so damn good feeling that warm air, house, couch and everything else when I come in from the cold. My forced air furnace just don't heat everything, just the air. That goes cold as quick as the furnace turns off it seems, although that is stretching it a bit.
> I even like the smell of the burnt wood when that little puff excapes cause I am too lazy to open the door slowly to adjust the load. I like the heat, i like the smell, i like feeling like I'm in my own cabin somewhere in the Swiss Alps. A guy can dream, but can also get the feel, and get kinda close to all that.



  ... "like I'm in my own cabin somewhere in the Swiss Alps" ... wow, does that sum it up. I love the quiet evenings when it is cold outside. The fire is going (of course), the semi-stray cat is half-sleeping on one chair, the little white dog is sleeping at my feet on the half moon shaped wool rug. I have my hot chamomile tea just brewed, and I am reading part of a book or two. 
Venturing after reading to seeing if there is anything on HULU worth watching. 

  This quiet evening and this feeling I can not ever achieve from a couple of electric space heaters "on" at the same time. No, it is coming from the (improved) wood I am burning and the beautiful heat this wood stove is producing.

  It's almost poetry without words.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 9, 2015)

Lying by the fire, whether watching TV, or taking a nap, or peering out the window at the trees with snow falling...
Coming in from a cold day of work, processing wood, or whatever, that first step inside, and feeling the temperature difference, that heat,  like a big warm hug, washing all over me. Always puts a smile on my face.
Even the sound of the blower fans going, is beautiful white noise to me.
Lying in the dark, in bed, and seeing the flickering reflections of the fire from downstairs, shadows & reflections of flames dancing on the walls & ceiling throughout the house.
Such a cozy, comfortable, relaxing feeling.

I was thinking to myself last night, how I was content even if then house only got to 65 degrees. In the days way back, I am sure they felt similar with maybe the 50-60  degrees of so, if that, that they could muster with the huge cooking fireplace. They got by just fine, and so will I.


----------



## A M (Jan 9, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Lying by the fire, whether watching TV, or taking a nap, or peering out the window at the trees with snow falling...
> Coming in from a cold day of work, processing wood, or whatever, that first step inside, and feeling the temperature difference, that heat,  like a big warm hug, washing all over me. Always puts a smile on my face.
> Even the sound of the blower fans going, is beautiful white noise to me.
> Lying in the dark, in bed, and seeing the flickering reflections of the fire from downstairs, shadows & reflections of flames dancing on the walls & ceiling throughout the house.
> ...



  Touche!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 11, 2015)

Having a stove really changed my attitude about winter. I still prefer the warm months but I love having a fire and the heat that it gives off. During a time of year where I have a shortage of work it gives me something to do. It's also motivated me to clear more of my yard as I now have a use for the trees that I cut down. 

Just went out in 0 degree temps in slippers and a t shirt (and pants) to fill the bird feeder cause I knew I had a warm hearth to stand on when I got back in. Pre stove days that feeder would still be empty and the t shirt would've been under a couple other layers.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I had to run to Windsor & Cicero, NY today to look at 3 wrecked vehicles. I literally had snotcicles hanging from my mustache.
I had double everything on, Cept my face. Gloves didn't cut it either. You can bet I was going back and forth to the truck I left running, to warm up. Hands just stopped working, time to go warm up a few. If I can't drive up near the wreck, I have lots of long walks back & forth, and a not so happy face.
I am definitely ready for Spring!


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2015)

Great thread. There really is nothing like a warm fire in the winter. I'm very grateful that I no longer have to come in from below zero temps to enjoy it. Don't miss road salt and chaining up either.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 16, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Well, I had to run to Windsor & Cicero, NY today to look at 3 wrecked vehicles. I literally had snotcicles hanging from my mustache.
> I had double everything on, Cept my face. Gloves didn't cut it either. You can bet I was going back and forth to the truck I left running, to warm up. Hands just stopped working, time to go warm up a few. If I can't drive up near the wreck, I have lots of long walks back & forth, and a not so happy face.
> I am definitely ready for Spring!



You were 10 minutes from my house.  I could have made you coffee!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 16, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> You were 10 minutes from my house.  I could have made you coffee!


Would have loved to stop by. I don't drink coffee, but cocoa or tea would have been fine.
I had no down time though, I left here at 8am got to Windsor by 10:30, right from there to Cicero by 2:15, then left there at 5pm. I didn't get home till 8:45 at night. Only stopped for gas.
Was a long day. Next time, I'll give a shout.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 16, 2015)

begreen said:


> Great thread. There really is nothing like a warm fire in the winter. I'm very grateful that I no longer have to come in from below zero temps to enjoy it. Don't miss road salt and chaining up either.


It was a tad bitter up there. I dress up like I used to when I was roofing, but my hands are the weak point.
I loaded the stove about 7:30 am, I checked on my phone app and the house temp got up to 68 from 61. But dropped before I got home at 8:45 pm, and was 58 in here when I walked in the door.
The insert was at 200 and plenty of coals for a reload though.
The thing is, even 58 felt good on my face when I walked in the door when it was 10 degrees outside.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 16, 2015)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Sometimes the simple pleasures in life are the best and what keep us going....burn on brothers, burn on



Nicely stated...


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Would have loved to stop by. I don't drink coffee, but cocoa or tea would have been fine.
> I had no down time though, I left here at 8am got to Windsor by 10:30, right from there to Cicero by 2:15, then left there at 5pm. I didn't get home till 8:45 at night. Only stopped for gas.
> Was a long day. Next time, I'll give a shout.



I'll hold you to it.  I'll drink coffee, you and my kid can drink hot chocolate.  Would be great to meet you in person.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 19, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> I'll hold you to it.  I'll drink coffee, you and my kid can drink hot chocolate.  Would be great to meet you in person.


LMFAO! That is why a person as mature and refined as myself referred to it as Cocoa


----------

